# Campground Reservations?



## zigzagrv (Aug 12, 2004)

Next year, we're taking a trip around the US. We will be gone about 5 weeks and will be visiting most of the major National Parks in the western US as well as some of the lesser ones. We did this trip in 1980 and never needed a reservation at a campground. We usually stayed at KOA's, because they were easy to find with the help of AAA. We have no timetable or deadlines, only places to visit. I realize places like Grand Canyon, Yosemite, Yellowstone, etc. will be tough to get into without reservations.  

What I would like to know from some of the more prolific travelers is can this be done without making reservations at campgrounds weeks or months in advance? We will be calling ahead when we know where we will be on a certain date, but this will probably be only a few days in advance. We will be looking for good, clean campgrounds, and a place to relax/sightsee for a day or two before we move on.

Ron


----------



## janicenlarry (Aug 13, 2004)

Campground Reservations?

In 4 yrs of full timeing, I can count on one hand the number of times we did advance reservations.  Suggest you get a copy of Trailer Life campground guide.  It lists & rates thousands of RV parks both private and public.  Also suggest you join Passport America for 1/2 price camping for a small annual fee.  I stayed once in a KOA and found them to be far too expensive with many amenities we dont need and with too many kids running around.
Take it low and slow and stay off of interstates when possible to really see and enjoy the country.  Have a great time!


----------



## ARCHER (Aug 18, 2004)

Campground Reservations?

We use the Trailer LIfe guide and find a place we think we would like and call while on the road to check for openings.  Has worked for last two years.  Wife is navigator so she plots the location while I drive...


----------



## DDD (Aug 18, 2004)

Campground Reservations?

Walmart is nice


----------



## Babsofhouston (Aug 18, 2004)

Campground Reservations?

 I have seen RV's parked in Walmart parking lots, is this something that they allow or do you just show up and park?  

Babs


----------



## ARCHER (Aug 19, 2004)

Campground Reservations?

Some have signs that says "No Overnight Parking".  Some don't.  Just go  in a ask the store mgr what they allow and do not allow.  Welcome to the forum.
I've parked at Wal-Mart but went in and cleared it with Store Mgr.  Never had a problem.  :laugh:


----------



## JimFischer (Feb 2, 2005)

Campground Reservations?

We are planning a very similar trip this summer.  My plan is to have a few reservations made at key stops (Grand Canyon,Yellowstone) at certain dates, allowing enough time in between to have some leeway for staying longer in places we are particularly enjoying, but then to just find campgrounds along the way at other places.  We'll have all our resources handy to contact campgrounds in the area as we figure out our next stop, or just take our chances when we get there.  Woodall's is another good resource for campgrounds (www.woodalls.com).  I have also bought some books like "Frommers Guide to the National Parks of The West" that are very helpful and informative.  I'm finding that planning the trip is a great way to pass the long winters in upstate NY.

Maybe we'll see you on the road.  Happy Trails.


----------



## dneighbo (Jun 9, 2005)

Campground Reservations?

We hope to be at Yellowstone and Grand Canyon this summer.  Maybe we will see you there.


----------



## Hostess (Jul 14, 2005)

Campground Reservations?

Now I know  what's wrong with our little campground in Valemount BC, no Walmart.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 20, 2005)

Campground Reservations?

Wal-Mart is ok in an emergency, but not the way to enjoy life.  If any of you get to Utah there are some real nice campgrouds in Red Rock Country.  Bryce and Zions Nat Parks may require waiting to get a site in the summer, but are worth the wait.  Travel from Bryce to Capitol Reef Nat Park via Utah Highway 12.  This takes you through the Escalante Nat Monument. This is breathtaking scenery, but be advised a diesel rig is the best way to travel this route.  There are 8-12 percent grades, both up & down with dropoffs on both sides. Its called the staircase. Well worth the white knuckles if you are adventurous.  The campground in Capitol Reef Nat Park is outstanding and sites are usally available in the mornings.  From Capitol Reef a trip to Arches and Cayonlands Nat Park is a must.  However, the campgrounds in these Parks are best suited for boondockers.  Moab, Ut is nearby and has many commercial campgronds available.  The scenery is fabulous. Overall, they beat the Grand Canyon.
The campgrounds in Bryce, Zions, Capitol Reef, Arches, and Canyonland Nat Parks do not have hookups so be prepared. There are also so GREAT State Parks along the way.  No hookups. Apr, May and Oct, Nov are the best months to visit these National Parks.  Hot in summer.


----------



## cybercelt (Jul 29, 2005)

Campground Reservations?

Recreation.gov offers single point of access to information about Federal recreational opportunities and reservations. The recreation portal provides a comprehensive source of information aboaut thousands of recreational opportunities on Federal lands, displayed based on the interests of the customer. This is all federally owned lands and you may find information by state, activity or just browse.


----------

